# Plants for a Mossy Frog Viv



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm starting to set up a viv up for 4 Vietnamese Mossy Frogs and I've heard they can beat up the plants a bit. What are some plants that might be able to handle the Mossies? (aquatic species too)

Thanks, 
Sam


----------



## spinycheek (Jan 26, 2010)

Java moss seems pretty resilient, at least once it's established and larger ferns are pretty tough/woody.


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

spinycheek said:


> Java moss seems pretty resilient, at least once it's established and larger ferns are pretty tough/woody.


Thanks, any ferns specifically? I think a bird's nest would work.


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

In my mossy tank I have broms, pothos, and umbrella plants. The issue with Mossies is that they love water, so the majority of the tank is so. They are neat frogs though, but I would say my Cuban and White frogs are more destructive than the Mossies. I hope this helps


----------



## spinycheek (Jan 26, 2010)

My fern ID skills really suck, so I can't mention any specifics. I'm not even sure what species are in my tank.


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

wickerstone said:


> In my mossy tank I have broms, pothos, and umbrella plants.


Thanks, this helps a lot


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

many emergent plants and plants that are naturally found growing behind waterfalls and on rocks at stream banks work best. In my mossy tank I have java ferns mounted on the rock background as well as java and christmas moss and riccia and pellia liverworts growing on the back and on the rocks in the foreground. I also have some large clumps of Cryptocory​ne wendtii and anubias nana growing in foreground. The water portion is mostly just large rocks and gravel but I do have a clump of java moss growing submerged off some rocks that the mossies LOVE to sit in. Selaginella plana is also growing sporadically through out the tank on the beds of moss.


----------

